# Wählte Bekannter eine 0900er-Nummer?



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

hi!
vielleicht kann mir jemand behilflich sein...
offenbar scheint diese komische 0900-sache noch immer aktiv zu sein. kenne mich damit nicht aus, habe aber eine sehr "nette" telefonrechnung bekommen, woraufhin ich im internet nach der besagten nr gesucht habe.
kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dagegen machen kann...gerichtlich vorgehen scheint ja in diesem fall nicht wirklich was zu bringen? 
hab von dialern usw. keine ahnung und würd daher auch gerne wissen, ob ich irgendwas am rechner machen muss, um eine erneute einwahl oder ähnliches zu vermeiden.
hoffe, auf jemanden, der mir helfen kann!
danke vorab


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

???
Mehr Infos bitte...
welche "0900-Sache"? Welche Nummer? Und wieso in diesen Thread gepostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

die nr: 09005103669

wenn ich sie google, dann komm ich hier raus


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

in diesem thread, weil es so aussieht als könnte ich hier richtig sein...
hoffe auf hilfe, denn das ist ein bereich in dem ich mich gar nicht auskenne


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

Hmm. 09005103669 passt wirklich in diesen Thread, das ist eine "Phone2Enter"-Nummer der E-Group. Das bedeutet, dass man, um "content" (nackte Mädels, komische Lebenstests und so'n Märwertzeugs) zu konsumieren *eine Nummer anwählen muss*.

Das sieht dann so aus wie im Anhang. 
Nun. Wie kommt nun die Nummer auf Deine Rechnung?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

Sorry, ich bin heute offenbar etwas verwirrt  Hier ist der versprochene Anhang

Die Nummer gehört übrigens der SECURETELE AG

Securetele hiess früher Newlines und ist eine durchaus bekannte Firma hier...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

offenbar war jemand am rechner, der sich bestimmte dinge ansehen wollte...
nur um sicherzugehen: man muss also die einwahl direkt bestätigen? dass heißt, man kommt nicht zufällig dahin?
hab wirklich keine ahnung und bin selbst über- eigentlich genaue erklärungen- recht verwirrt


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

Obiges beispiel stammte übrigens aus der Konserve, aber es gibt das auch "live". Hier ein Beispiel von einer Seite der E-Group, Stand: gerade eben.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

wählt man sich ein um zu telefonieren oder um sich irgendwas anzusehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> offenbar war jemand am rechner, der sich bestimmte dinge ansehen wollte...


Na also, jetzt kommen wir der Sache doch näher... Dann sollte aber diese Person sich zu dem Sachverhalt äußern...
Also wie man diese Nummer anwählt, dürfte egal sein. _Theoretisch_ kann das auch ein Dialer gewesen sein und _theoretisch_ braucht so ein Dialer auch keine Zustimmung. _Praktisch_ vermute ich aber, dass die Nummer angerufen wurde. Das heisst aber, dass man ISDN braucht oder DSL, da man ja eine freie Leitung für die Anwahl der 0900 braucht. Der Nutzer sollte sich daran aber erinnern können.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

also kommt man da nicht zufällig rein.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

na super, das macht die sache nicht gerade besser :-(

aber ich danke dir vielmals für die info!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wählt man sich ein um zu telefonieren oder um sich irgendwas anzusehen?


Man sieht es sich im Internet an und bezahlt, indem man *gleichzeitig* die 0900er-Verbindung aufrecht erhält - für 1,99Euro/Minute. Schau mal den letzten Anhang an.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

im übrigen...die person ist grad nicht anwesend, aber sei dir sicher, sie wird was dazu sagen müssen. wollte nur sichergehen, bevor ich richtig loslege


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also kommt man da nicht zufällig rein.


Ich tendiere stark dazu, dieser Aussage zuzustimmen. Vor allem bei dieser Konstellation... (Bekannter am PC).
Falls die Person sich dazu äußert und glaubhaft versichert, dass es sich anders zugetragen hat, bitte PN (dazu müsstest du dich hier anmelden)
@Mods: Schon wieder ein Editierungswunsch von mir 
Bitte diesen teil als "Wählte Bekannter eine 0900er-Nummer?" abtrennen

P.S.: A*B* ist ja jetzt "Local Biller" - aber interessieren tun mich die immer noch. Egal, was sie tun.. Ich bin da wie ein Elefant...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

auch wenn du mich jetzt für total bescheuert hältst, aber ich hab den letzten hinweis nicht verstanden.
also selbst dann, wenn ich mir was ansehen wollte, wird ein solches fenster geöffnet und ich müsste eine einwahl bestätigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

was bedeutet PN?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

mmhhh,  machst du dich jetzt etwa über mich lustig?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch wenn du mich jetzt für total bescheuert hältst, aber ich hab den letzten hinweis nicht verstanden.
> also selbst dann, wenn ich mir was ansehen wollte, wird ein solches fenster geöffnet und ich müsste eine einwahl bestätigen?


Du kommst auf eine Seite von denen und dann wird gekuckt, woher Du kommst, welche Internetverbindung Du hast usw - und dann kri9egst du das obige Fenster zu sehen.

Da steht eben, man muss die Nummer anrufen und dann erhält man offenbar ein Passwort(*) und kann nach Eingabe dieses Passwort für 1,99 Euro/min den Inhalt ansehen (oder downloaden, wenn es Klingeltöne sind oder...)

Du musst nicht die Einwahl bestätigen, sondern *du wählst per Hand*. Und Du zahlst, solange Du mit der Nummer verbunden bist. Anschauen kanst Du das dann (so ist es jedenfalls gedacht) ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem Du das Passwort da eingibst, auf "Start" klickst (und weiterhin die 0900er anrufst) (**)


(*): Wenn es dazu Beschwerden gibt, dann meist deshalb, weil es lange dauert, bis man das Passwort erhält. Die Zeit bis dahin muss man ja auch zahlen. Wie das bei dieser Nummer läuft, weiß ich nicht und kann es auch nicht ausprobieren.

(**): Wenn (und das ist reine Spekulation) es z.B. drei Minuten dauern *würde* bis das Passwort kommt und man legt nach 2 1/2 Min auf, würde man 6 Euro für nichts zahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mmhhh,  machst du dich jetzt etwa über mich lustig?


Never! Ich riskiere hier schon wieder ein halbes Familiendrama, weil ich Dir antworte, statt die Geschirrspülmaschine auszuräumen 
*
PN = Private Nachricht
*

P.S.: Was mich an diesem Paybycall-Modell der E-Group schon länger interessiert ist, ob es überhaupt ok ist, weil die Bedingungen nur auf Englisch verfügbar sind (und warum da immer noch was von Software steht)


> 8. These Conditions are available only in English. The conditions under which the User contracts for the service will not be stored individually. The up to date version of the Conditions will always be made available at the following link: http://legal.electronic-group.com/t_c_en.html. The Provider reserves the right to amend these Conditions from time to time for legal reasons or because of changes in the provision of the service. If these Conditions are modified, the User may terminate this agreement at any time simply by uninstalling or deleting the Software and its components or ceasing to use the service.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wählte Bekannter eine 0900er-Nummer?*

[am rande erwähnt:
*Lustig* [das ist ironisch gemeint! Wenn ein angebliches Deinstallationsprogramm zu einer Warnung führt vor einem Dialer, ist das sehr auffällig und alles andere als lustig] ist ja auch die Software, die man ausführen soll, um deren Dialer loszuwerden 
siehe Anhang]
nett, oder?

Ich muß jetzt zum Geschirrspüler, sonst :steinigung:

P.S.: Ach soooooo! Jetzt versteh ich, wieso du hier gelandet bist!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144461&highlight=09005103669#post144461
Sorry, ich habe heute eine etwas lange Leitung. Alles klar.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wählte Bekannter eine 0900er-Nummer?*

schön, wenn sich andere leute über sowas lustig machen können!
naja, ihr werdet bestimmt euren spaß haben


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wählte Bekannter eine 0900er-Nummer?*

Sorry, aber ich mache mich nicht über Dich lustig und ich rätsle, wie Du auf diesen irrigen Gedanken kommst. Lies mal den Thread in Ruhe durch und frage Dich dann, ob Du mir nicht Unrecht tust. 
Vermutlich hat Dein Bekannter an Deinem PC irgendwelche Seiten gefunden (ich betone: Das kann Porno gewesen sein, *muss aber nicht*) und hat dann diese Nummer angerufen. Wenn es anders war, würde es mich *brennend interessieren!!!

*Ich habe hier sicher nicht Tausende von Beiträgen geschrieben, um mich über die Betroffenen lustig zu machen. Das ist ein sehr abwegiger Gedanke!!!


----------

